# Happy People Live Longer



## SeaBreeze (Sep 23, 2013)

Do happy people live longer?...http://science.howstuffworks.com/life/happy-people-live-longer.htm/printable


----------



## Warrigal (Sep 23, 2013)

I'm not sure that laughter is a panacea but I do think that people who can find solace in their grief, strength in adversity and joy in small things live more satisfying lives than people who are self centred and driven to achieve worldly success. The former certainly smile more.


----------



## Diwundrin (Sep 23, 2013)

> All of this means that a Pollyanna personality not only makes  life more enjoyable, it could also extend that life by a significant  number of years



So that's your cunning plan then Polly?  

:rofl:

I always thought miserable grumps lived longer.  Or does it just seem that way?


----------



## Warrigal (Sep 23, 2013)

They may exist for a long time, but is it life as we know it, Jim?


----------



## Diwundrin (Sep 23, 2013)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 23, 2013)

I don't know if I'll live longer, but I enjoy a good laugh and basically am positive and smile every day.  I never watched a lot of news, but I do like a funny stand-up comedian.  Hubby is a bit more serious, but together we live a fairly lighthearted existence.  Small things in life can mean a lot in overall happiness.  each:



> Even short-term gaiety may boost your body's defenses. In a Tufts University study, researchers separated subjects into two groups of people: one group watched comedic films while the other suffered through stressful ones. The group who spent their time laughing saw their circulation improve as though they'd been exercising while the other group experienced reduced flow. In addition, when subjected to stressful events afterwards -- sending stress hormones skyrocketing -- the people who spent their time laughing recovered much more quickly, their heart rates fast returning to normal [source


----------



## SifuPhil (Sep 23, 2013)

I'm so mean and grumpy I'll outlive both cockroaches and Twinkies. 

The way I see it, people who are perpetually happy-go-lucky and laughing at everything don't really have the necessary skills to cope with disasters. It's a quantum leap from happy to tragedy, whereas from tragedy to happy is just a walk in the park. 

Being optimistic is SO energy-draining!


----------



## Warrigal (Sep 23, 2013)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 23, 2013)

SifuPhil said:


> I'm so mean and grumpy I'll outlive both cockroaches and Twinkies.
> 
> The way I see it, people who are perpetually happy-go-lucky and laughing at everything don't really have the necessary skills to cope with disasters. It's a quantum leap from happy to tragedy, whereas from tragedy to happy is just a walk in the park.
> 
> Being optimistic is SO energy-draining!



You may outlive roaches, but those Twinkies will bury you.   I can't handle being around jokers, or goons that laugh at everything either, that would get on my nerves.  I'm hoping I would fare well in a disaster, did well with some small emergencies...hoping I'll never have a big disaster thrown my way...see what an optimist I am! :hair:


----------



## Diwundrin (Sep 23, 2013)

Nailed it Phil.  People who only see the bright side of everything just aren't payin' attention. 



Coping is the key word there.  My old signature was "Pessimists are never disappointed."  Sounds grumpy, but I think it's a pretty 'happy,'  and *realistic,* view to take on life.


----------



## basefare (Sep 23, 2013)

I don't know. I shouldn't have lived so long. I'm a negative, pessimistic, unhappy excuse for a human. Maybe I'm an aberration or one of them other things.


----------



## Michael. (Sep 24, 2013)

.

As Spock would say *'live long and prosper'*





.
If we all lived longer overpopulation would be a real headache..

It reminded me of that classic movie *'Highlander'* starring Christopher Lambert and Sean Connery.

Here is a short clip.

http://www.youtube.com/watch_popup?v=_62_Ui7p7to


.


----------



## Pappy (Sep 24, 2013)

Happy, Happy, Happy.....


----------



## That Guy (Sep 24, 2013)




----------



## JustBonee (Sep 24, 2013)

Warrigal said:


> *I'm not sure that laughter is a panacea but* *I do think that people who can find solace in their grief, strength in adversity and joy in small things live more satisfying lives *than people who are self centred and driven to achieve worldly success. The former certainly smile more.



I agree with you Warrigal.  You word it well. 
 Myself, I don't think in terms of happy vs grumpy, but rather positive vs negative attitude.  
I've pulled myself out of a bad place (mentally) this year, by staying positive on life.


----------



## TICA (Sep 25, 2013)

Laughing yoga is all the rage here.  I haven't been, but the idea is that laughter will make you feel better - I do agree with that, but not prepared to pay a fee so that I can laugh and other people laughing.

I agree with you Boo's Mom - I like the positive vs negative attitude.


----------



## Jillaroo (Sep 25, 2013)

_Just to make you happy _ 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GBmCpftMspM


----------



## Diwundrin (Sep 25, 2013)

I've had more laughs from the internet over the last few years than I got in 'real' life for a long time. Can't remember a day that didn't give me at least one or two good belly laughs since I went 'cyber'.  Sad innit?  





Personally I don't see how people can switch themselves to positive and negative modes, my switches don't work that way.
I'm wired for pragmatism mode, take good and bad as it comes and roll with the punches.  Every situation has up and down sides.  "it's an ill wind..." versus "every silver lining has a cloud"  (

)


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 25, 2013)

The way I see it, negativity isn't a mode, it's a personality trait in people.  
And that can zap the energy out of you if you have to be around them!  . makes you want to run away! .. like the person on the job who only wants to complain about everyone and everything... there is _never _a bright spot in their life it seems. .. I've known many people like that.   They blame anyone they can for their troubles, because they can't look within themselves and see what's going on ....


----------



## That Guy (Sep 25, 2013)




----------



## Anne (Sep 25, 2013)

That Guy said:


>




you have a tattoo like Miley!!!!!   J/K....


----------

